
Biotech startups ditch New York and Boston over rising rent prices - kungfudoi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/18/biotech-startups-ditch-new-york-and-boston-over-rising-rent-prices/
======
totalZero
Tangentially...

I think Modern Meadow would bring about the opposite of the intended effect,
if successful in mass producing leather from synthetic animal proteins.
Sellers of regular leather would simply be able to claim that their product,
too, is made from synthetic proteins, and buyers would not know the
difference.

